

Mongoid stable release: 4.0.0 - _Soulou
https://github.com/mongoid/mongoid/commit/50b633c8baf2fa467e8c36b18a013a2cd50e0454

======
_Soulou
And more important:

[https://github.com/mongoid/mongoid/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md](https://github.com/mongoid/mongoid/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md)

